# Garmin XT with Nokia E71



## Aslam2504 (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi all

I am a proud owner of the Nokia E71, however the built in GPS uses nokia maps to navigate & this has its limitations. I recently discovered Garmin XT, which is much better & offers more functionality, however, it can only run off an external GPS device via bluetooth. It does not recognise the phones internal GPS. Ive leant that in order to use Garmin XT with the phones internal GPS you need to run the keygen & copy the code to a txtdoc & paste in in the garmin folder on the phones mem card. According to quite a few users this should allow garmin to recognise & use the internal GPS. I have tried this 3 times & I cannot get Garmin XT to work with the phones GPS.
PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE HELP.

Kind regards...


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

This very probably violates the EULA of either the phone or the Garman XT which means it most likely violates the terms of this board. I suspect you won't get much help.


----------

